# I eat about 150-180g of fat daily. Is this unhealthy?



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

How much fat do you guys recommend eating each day, if you want to bulk but stay as healthy as possible?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Post your diet up so people can see your macros.


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Post your diet up so people can see your macros.


Average day:

Breakfast:

2 waffles with nutella

Lunch:

chicken nuggets and chips or pizza

dinner:

anything with pasta, rice and meat

Carbs: around 230g daily

Fat: 150-180g daily

Protein: around 100g daily


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sure that doesn't equal 150+ grams of far

I call troll


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Any weights for the foods? That may help.


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

zak007 said:


> I'm sure that doesn't equal 150+ grams of far
> 
> I call troll


i drink a litre of milk a day, that contains 36g of fat

100g cheese a day another 34g

in total it comes to around 150-180g a day


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Straighthate said:


> i drink a litre of milk a day, that contains 36g of fat
> 
> 100g cheese a day another 34g
> 
> in total it comes to around 150-180g a day


Where was the milk and cheese mentioned in your diet?


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Where was the milk and cheese mentioned in your diet?


doesnt really matter, the fact is i was asking how much fat is healthy

i gave how many grams of fat i eat a day, it doesnt matter what foods i get it from


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Straighthate said:


> doesnt really matter, the fact is i was asking how much fat is healthy
> 
> i gave how many grams of fat i eat a day, *it doesnt matter what foods i get it from*


Depends what kind of fat it is.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Myth: All fats are equal-and equally bad for you.

Fact: Trans fats and saturated fats are bad for you because they raise your cholesterol and increase your risk for heart disease. But monounsaturated fats and polyunsaturated fats are good for you, lowering cholesterol and reducing your risk of heart disease.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It depends on what sort of fat you are talking about?


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Depends what kind of fat it is.


On an average day

Saturated: 105g

Unsaturated: 55g


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So are you able to break down your diet into cals etc?


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> So are you able to break down your diet into cals etc?


Average day

Calories: 3500-3600

Fat: 150-180g

Carbs: 230-250g

Protein: around 100g

I get 13 hours of total exercise a week. 6 hours from weightlifting and 7 hours from brisk walking.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Good diet, would recommend highly. Pizza and chips. Nutella and waffles.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That only works out to 3110 max. You need to re-calculate your macros.


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> That only works out to 3110 max. You need to re-calculate your macros.


I count the calories from the labels of the food, if thats not correct i dont know what is.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

fats 9cals pro and carbs 4cals. Go away and do your maths.


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> fats 9cals pro and carbs 4cals. Go away and do your maths.


i have baguettes everyday, but they dont have the nutritional info (baked in the supermarket) on them so i have no idea how much carbs they have, so i dont add it to the list

that may be why the numbers dont add up

anyway i know for sure i eat 150-1580g of fat so back to the question.

Am i eating too much fat?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you are eating 1580g of fats you are fcuked LOL


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> If you are eating 1580g of fats you are fcuked LOL


typo 150-180g

ehh i give up on you, your a troll


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Straighthate said:


> typo 150-180g
> 
> ehh i give up on you, your a troll


I'm a troll you cheeky cvnt.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

0.45g fat per lb of bodyweight and thats healthy fats.

Your diet looks terrible IMO. Cutting or bulking you can make better choices buddy.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

wow :lol: as for the protein are you 7stone? and if you are...how overweight are you?

surely a troll


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Bora said:


> wow :lol: as for the protein are you 7stone? and if you are...how overweight are you?
> 
> surely a troll


1g of protein per lb of bodyweight is recommended by the stupid muscle magazines

all the research done on elite athletes recommendes 1-1.6KG per KG of bodyweight

Dorian Yates averaged around 200g of protein per day when he weighed 250lbs and was on gear...

so whos the troll now?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Straighthate said:


> 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight is recommended by the stupid muscle magazines
> 
> all the research done on elite athletes recommendes 1-1.6KG per KG of bodyweight
> 
> ...


still you


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Bora said:


> still you


As above LOL


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Bora said:


> still you


you said im a troll based on how little protein i ate

so i give you an example of a pro bodybuilder was more than 2x my lean weight, who in his prime ate a little over 1.6g of protein per KG of bodyweight (what the scientists recommend) and your saying im a troll?

so i guess that means Dorian Yates is a troll also :lol:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Straighthate said:


> you said im a troll based on how little protein i ate
> 
> so i give you an example of a pro bodybuilder was more than 2x my lean weight, who in his prime ate a little over 1.6g of protein per KG of bodyweight (what the scientists recommend) and your saying im a troll?


basicly yes...still wrong


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Bora said:


> basicly yes...still wrong


so your flat out disagreeing with Dorian Yates lol


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Straighthate said:


> so your flat out disagreeing with Dorian Yates lol


nope just you....and what ever bullsh!t article you read


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Lol I cut on 190g of fat! :thumb:


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Bora said:


> nope just you....and what ever bullsh!t article you read


Go on then, feel free to pick this study apart and tell me what is 'bullsh!t' about it...

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172#sec-9


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I'm a troll you cheeky cvnt.


Lol Oh dear.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Lol Oh dear.


I am a miserably cvnt but a troll wtf?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

This isn't going to end well :no:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I am a miserably cvnt but a troll wtf?


nobody said you where a troll :lol:

but now im thinking :lol:

not srs


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Straighthate said:


> 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight is recommended by the stupid muscle magazines
> 
> all the research done on elite athletes recommendes 1-1.6KG per KG of bodyweight
> 
> ...


fvcking hell so you're 100lbs? My little brother probably weighs more...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I am a miserably cvnt but a troll wtf?


I was wondering why he is in the red.......now I see lol.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Nuts60 said:


> This isn't going to end well :no:


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> fvcking hell so you're 100lbs? My little brother probably weighs more...


no, i dont weigh 100lbs at all


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

lets just face it @Straighthate is best mates with dorian and leave him to it

good luck!

hope you make gains to 8st next year!!


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

SickCurrent said:


>


thats how i look at pizza :lol:


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Bora said:


> lets just face it @Straighthate is best mates with dorian and leave him to it
> 
> good luck!
> 
> hope you make gains to 8st next year!!


no critique of that study then?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Straighthate said:


> no critique of that study then?


wont load for me


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Straighthate said:


> no critique of that study then?


Mate everyone is different, studies are all very well but are never carte Blanche, the study into BMR and TDEE calculations say I need 2800 calories to maintain so in theory I should cut on 500 less than that and gain on 500 more, the fact is is a i cut on 4200. So study or no study it's all subjective. Admittedly I didn't read it as I don't need to (see above). Your diet is one of the worst I have ever seen, cut out the bread and all things dairy, eat healthy fats, up your calories in protein and carbs, run for a few weeks then asses, adjust as necessary, simples!! :thumb:


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Mate everyone is different, studies are all very well but are never carte Blanche, the study into BMR and TDEE calculations say I need 2800 calories to maintain so in theory I should cut on 500 less than that and gain on 500 more, the fact is is a i cut on 4200. So study or no study it's all subjective. Admittedly I didn't read it as I don't need to (see above). Your diet is one of the worst I have ever seen, cut out the bread and all things dairy, eat healthy fats, up your calories in protein and carbs, run for a few weeks then asses, adjust as necessary, simples!! :thumb:


if i cut out the bread and dairy i will lose 1300 calories, its virtually impossible for me to make this back up from 'healthy' foods

i already stuff my face everynight!


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Straighthate said:


> if i cut out the bread and dairy i will lose 1300 calories, *its virtually impossible* for me to make this back up from 'healthy' foods
> 
> i already stuff my face everynight!


Complete rubbish mate, I eat no dairy and no bread, I cut on 4000 to 4200 and bulk on anywhere between 5000 and 6000 calories, and they are all clean, no crap whatsoever. You need to do some research.


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Complete rubbish mate, I eat no dairy and no bread, I cut on 4000 to 4200 and bulk on anywhere between 5000 and 6000 calories, and they are all clean, no crap whatsoever. *You need to do some research*.


brown rice and chicken?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Straighthate said:


> brown rice and chicken?


Brown rice

Oats

Sweet potato

Chicken

Salmon

Steak ( twice a day)

Rice cakes

Eggs I eat 12 /day

Avocados

Veg as much as you like

Almond butter


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Straighthate said:


> brown rice and chicken?


Try eating bull**** @Straighthate PMSL


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

Nuts60 said:


> Brown rice
> 
> Oats
> 
> ...


What is your daily vitamin/mineral intake like?

For me:

Vitamin B1: 100% RDA

Vitamin B2: 100% RDA

Vitamin B6: 100% RDA

Folic acid: 100% RDA

Vitamin B12: 100% RDA

Pantothenic acid: 100% RDA

Iron: 100% RDA

Vitamin D: 100% RDA

Calcium: 200% RDA

Niacin: 100% RDA

does this sound good to you?


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Straighthate said:


> What is your daily vitamin/mineral intake like?
> 
> For me:
> 
> ...


I take a multi vit the list is too long to type, six tabs a day 2 am, 2 lunchtime, 2 in the evening plus 5000iu vit D a day plus fish oil. The RDA doesn't really mean a lot, generally the RDA is for the average JOE that doesn't lift.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

this fvcker is out of his mind! happy near year everyone, singing off

@Straighthate eat sh!t


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Bora said:


> this fvcker is out of his mind! happy near year everyone, singing off
> 
> @Straighthate eat sh!t


What you singing? Can we all join in?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Nuts60 said:


> What you singing? Can we all join in?


Stupid iphone , all the best everyone


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Bora said:


> Stupid iphone , all the best everyone


Lol Happy New Year! :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Bora said:


> Stupid iphone , all the best everyone


All the best to you buddy for 2015.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

A few comments:

150-180g fat a day isnt neccessarily unhealthy, keto diets work on this kind of fat intakes.

However the sources you get it from, cheese, pizza, etc are not healthy fats. If it was avocados, nuts and evoo that would be a different story.

Your diet is not even close to the macros you quoted, you eat like an 8 year old.

I am not sold on super high protein, i think 1.5g per kg of bw is ample.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Straighthate said:


> no critique of that study then?


Cant be bother,,, you don't make sense fack off


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Clearly a basement dwelling troll with nothing better to do on NYE sad cvnt....

Dis u straighthate? srs


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Nutella and waffles, the breakfast of champions


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Straighthate said:


> Average day
> 
> Calories: 3500-3600
> 
> ...


There is no way on this earth what you have posted up as your diet equals 3500 cals a day.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I'm a troll you cheeky cvnt.


Haha Andy your a miserable trolling cvnt


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Clearly a basement dwelling troll with nothing better to do on NYE sad cvnt....
> 
> Dis u straighthate? srs


Haha I'm robbing this pic, it looks just like my mate but with a tash


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

either a bad troll or someone read about keto and skipped 99% of the important stuff


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

I eat around same amount as fat as that a day aswell. But your diets sucks man honest


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Amazing what threads you can bring up with the search button, **** sake nothing like a bit of afternoon entertainment :lol:

Sorry to bring up an old thread.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Straighthate said:


> 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight is recommended by the stupid muscle magazines
> 
> all the research done on elite athletes recommendes 1-1.6KG per KG of bodyweight
> 
> ...


Sorry for the old quote, but... you misquoted Dorian a hundred times over during our debate about training methods a while ago, which was hilarious... but someone bumps this thread about diet, and I notice you misquote him AGAIN??? Dorian advised 1.5x bw in *LBs*, NOT KG.

Dorian's macros from 1985-1986, taken straight from his book:

5,000 Cals

30% protein

55% carbs

15% fat

That's nearly 400g of protein a day there. His protein and calories only went up as he got heavier.


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

I said:


> Sorry for the old quote' date=' but... you misquoted Dorian a hundred times over during our debate about training methods a while ago, which was hilarious... but someone bumps this thread about diet, and I notice you misquote him AGAIN??? Dorian advised 1.5x bw in [b']LBs, NOT KG.
> 
> Dorian's macros from 1985-1986, taken straight from his book:
> 
> ...


where on earth did i say dorian advised '1.5x bw in LBs, NOT KG.'?

the fact that there are scientific studies done on those who used anabolics, and they synthesised 3lbs of muscle a week and were consuming a mere 90g of protein a day blows the whole '1 gram of protein per lb' myth perpertrated by *muscle mags designed to flog supplements* out of the water


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Straighthate said:


> where on earth did i say dorian advised '1.5x bw in LBs, NOT KG.'?
> 
> the fact that there are scientific studies done on those who used anabolics, and they synthesised 3lbs of muscle a week and were consuming a mere 90g of protein a day blows the whole '1 gram of protein per lb' myth perpertrated by *muscle mags designed to flog supplements* out of the water


You didn't, however to pull that 200g figure out of the hat I assumed you must have gotten something confused, unless you were just making up figures to back up your argument. Must be the case then, since Dorian has never consumed such low amounts of protein if we're talking in ratio with his bodyweight at any given time. He has always advised 1.5gxBW in lbs and shared his diet plans over the years, all of which contain large amounts of protein.

Citing a study to back up your argument is useless without providing a link :wink:


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

Throw in a couple of deep fried mars bars and you will be G2G


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Myth: All fats are equal-and equally bad for you.
> 
> Fact: Trans fats and saturated fats are bad for you because they raise your cholesterol and increase your risk for heart disease. But monounsaturated fats and polyunsaturated fats are good for you, lowering cholesterol and reducing your risk of heart disease.


Sat fat is not entirely bad for you.

Because the studies done on Sat Fat raising cholesterol levels only demonstrate short term raises it's unlikely to cause problems in healthy people who do not have an existing issue. So get the Bacon and Butter down ya.

Study. Effects of dietary fatty acids and carbohydrates on the ratio of se... - PubMed - NCBI

Sat fat can potentially help you by making you less vulnerable to heart disease. Study. Dietary intake of saturated fatty acids and mortality from cardiova... - PubMed - NCBI

If your at risk or have a family history of heart conditions then you should limit anything that promotes inflammation of the arteries, the number one enemy being high gluten intake because gluten causes inflammation that leads to small indentations or pockets forming in the arterial wall where plaque buildup leads to clogging.


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

> You didn't, however to pull that 200g figure out of the hat I assumed you must have gotten something confused, unless you were just making up figures to back up your argument. Must be the case then, since Dorian has never consumed such low amounts of protein if we're talking in ratio with his bodyweight at any given time. He has always advised 1.5gxBW in lbs and shared his diet plans over the years, all of which contain large amounts of protein.
> 
> Citing a study to back up your argument is useless without providing a link :wink:


Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men | Endocrinology and Metabolism

my bad, they gained 1lb of muscle a week

*those on 600mg of test gained 8KG of muscle in 20 weeks, whilst consuming 100g of protein a day without lifting weights*



> The participants were asked not to undertake strength training or moderate-to-heavy endurance exercise during the study. These instructions were reinforced every 4 wk.'


so, i have provided you with irrefutable real life, scientific proof that the protein requirements recommended by muscle mags and pro bodybuilders (1g per lb of bodyweight) is horse ****


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Gone from posting a diet which is obviously made up to now spewing what they've found online and saying everyone else is wrong. Bravo.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Irrefutable my bollocks, that study proves nothing mate.

"These men had not used any anabolic agents and had not participated in competitive sports events in the preceding year, and they were not planning to participate in competitive events in the following year."

When you first put steroids into the body, it's something the body is not used to so it's gonna react. It's like when you first start training - again, it's something the body isn't used to and you can still make gains eating the same amount of protein as the average non-lifting person. Exactly the same situation here. When you've got a couple of cycles under your belt, granted you'll still make gains on 100g of protein, but due to the increased protein synthesis/PTOR you'll gain more by eating more protein.



Straighthate said:


> Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men | Endocrinology and Metabolism
> 
> my bad, they gained 1lb of muscle a week
> 
> ...


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Good diet, would recommend highly. Pizza and chips. Nutella and waffles.


Ronnie coleman's diet was this... Although he has superior genetics + boat load of roids lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Straighthate said:


> Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men | Endocrinology and Metabolism
> 
> my bad, they gained 1lb of muscle a week
> 
> ...


Bullsh1t! 8kg in just 20weeks WITHOUT lifting weights. Dude you couldn't even gain that in WHOLE year on testosterone whilst going to the gym, this is of actual muscle.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Straighthate said:


> Testosterone dose-response relationships in healthy young men | Endocrinology and Metabolism
> 
> my bad, they gained 1lb of muscle a week
> 
> ...


Leave this forum.


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

> Irrefutable my bollocks, that study proves nothing mate.
> 
> "These men had not used any anabolic agents and had not participated in competitive sports events in the preceding year, and they were not planning to participate in competitive events in the following year."
> 
> When you first put steroids into the body, it's something the body is not used to so it's gonna react. It's like when you first start training - again, it's something the body isn't used to and you can still make gains eating the same amount of protein as the average non-lifting person. Exactly the same situation here. When you've got a couple of cycles under your belt, granted you'll still make gains on 100g of protein, but due to the increased protein synthesis/PTOR you'll gain more by eating more protein.


'that study proves nothing mate.'

yes it does, it proves that 100g of protein per day was more than enough to synthesise 8KG of muscle

the fact that they didnt have to increase their protein intake shows that higher protein intakes does NOT correlate with more muscle growth


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Straighthate said:


> 'that study proves nothing mate.'
> 
> yes it does, it proves that 100g of protein per day was more than enough to synthesise 8KG of muscle
> 
> the fact that they didnt have to increase their protein intake shows that higher protein intakes does NOT correlate with more muscle growth


Did you even read my post??? Also looks like the study failed to take into account intra-muscular water retention btw, which makes your point even more invalid, as if that was possible :laugh:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

C.Hill said:


> Leave this forum.


The boy has a serious knack for taking information completely out of context, gotta give him that :laugh:


----------



## Straighthate (Dec 22, 2014)

I said:


> Did you even read my post???* Also looks like the study failed to take into account intra-muscular water retention btw' date= which makes your point even more invalid, as if that was possible :laugh:*





> To determine whether the apparent changes in fat-free mass by DEXA scan and underwater weighing represented water retention, we measured total body water and compared the ratios of total body water to fat-free mass before and after treatment in each group. The ratios of total body water to fat-free mass by underwater weighing did not significantly change with treatment in any treatment group (Table 3), indicating that the apparent increase in fat-free mass measured by underwater weighing did not represent water retention in excess of that associated with protein accretion.


you didnt even bother reading the study (surprise surprise), yet you immediately shun it and say it is proves nothing

you are literally a zealot who only believes anecdotal subjective advice given by Dorian.

you ask for studies and dont even appear to read them in order to understand them, then make false claims about these studies.

its no wonder these studies mean 'bollocks' to you, when you dont even have the reading comprehension or attention span to take a logical look at them and see them for what they are: cold hard objective information that no book by Dorian could hold a candle to

you speak to me about 'taking information completely out of context' (i dont, ive provided facts, youve provided anecdotal 'evidence') yet you just hurl false claims left right centre, what a joker you are


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Saturated fats are not even bad for you, you have to have saturated fats in your diet.

Rule of thumb, 1/3 for each saturated/poly/mono

As another general rule of thumb 40% carb, 30% fat, 30% protein.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Straighthate said:


> you didnt even bother reading the study (surprise surprise), yet you immediately shun it and say it is proves nothing
> 
> you are literally a zealot who only believes anecdotal subjective advice given by Dorian.
> 
> ...


Yes, I did. I've seen this study before, and read the whole thing. The study claims that the *ratio* of total body water to fat-free mass didn't change significantly - not that no water weight was gained.

"The ratios of total body water to fat-free mass by underwater weighing did not significantly change with treatment in any treatment group (Table 3), indicating that the apparent increase in fat-free mass measured by underwater weighing did not represent water retention in excess of that associated with protein accretion."

That last part there suggests that water retention did increase somewhat, not that it didn't. There is water retention when using exogenous testosterone, no two ways about it. For the *ratios* to remain similar, that means, that if fat free mass went up, total body water must have went up too.

If you want to quote studies and stuff, there's nothing wrong with that. But you do take them out of context. You also get on my case for being a Dorian "zealot" but you try and quote him at any given opportunity, and you throw your toys out of the pram and change your tune when I tell you/show you that the information you've given is wrong. You either agree with what the man says or you don't - you can't try and quote him, then when you realise you quoted him wrong then say that what he says is irrelevant anyway. If you really thought this, you wouldn't quote him in the first place. However, it's obvious that you'd just rather backtrack than admit you're wrong.

What are these "false claims" I've supposedly spoken, specifically? I'm interested 

Maybe I should take a bit of advice from hackskii's signature just above my post :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You have to have saturated fat in your diet.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

hackskii said:


> Saturated fats are not even bad for you, you have to have saturated fats in your diet.
> 
> Rule of thumb, 1/3 for each saturated/poly/mono
> 
> As another general rule of thumb 40% carb, 30% fat, 30% protein.


The 1/3 for each type of fat recommendation mentioned by my esteemed friend above has a good degree of sense behind it, with some research backing that ratio above others for best associations with low disease risk. One caveat would be to, within those sub types of fat, ensure that the poly fats are roughly 25% omega 3 or more and especially DHA and EPA and that of the saturated fats as a high a possible portion of them are short and medium chain saturates rather than long chain saturated fats.

I also like those macros a lot 

In regards to dietary fat and disease risk the most comprehensive up to date review of data is here - Effect of the amount and type of dietary fat on cardiometabolic risk factors and risk of developing type 2 diabetes, cardiovascular diseases, and cancer: a systematic review . For those who don't want to read all of it, scroll to discussion for a summary of the info.


----------



## SwollNP (Oct 8, 2014)

Currently on a keto diet with 120grams of good healthy fat and feeling great..


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I would increase protein and reduce fat!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

add maple syrup on waffles


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Good diet, would recommend highly. Pizza and chips. Nutella and waffles.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

NoelPope said:


> Currently on a keto diet with 120grams of good healthy fat and feeling great..


Thats fine.


----------

